# Joe *dirt* Chadwick Scores Monster Male Brookie



## TheSpinner (Feb 15, 2002)

He has been bugging me to go fishing but the heat has kept me at home.

Joe and his friend Jeff Hinze went out this morning. This absolute monster male brook trout was caught on a crawler.
Joe was fishing in Crawford County. He released the trout because he felt sorry for it because its gills were loaded gill lice.


----------



## perc (Jan 15, 2011)

Put the lotion in the basket (joe dirt movie)


----------



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

Way to go on the big trout, that is sweet!

Hey, isn't that buffalo bob back there in the weeds?:yikes::evilsmile


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

That's a nice one.


----------

